# IE; debugmodus



## ParadiseCity (19. April 2004)

Hi!
seit ich Dreamweaver und VS 6.0 installiert habe, kommt andauernd eine Meldung wenn ich auf diversen Seiten surfe "es ist ein laufzeifehler aufgetreten soll der debugmodus gestartet werden?" 
bei meinem anderen rechner (ist übrigens DW und VS nicht! installiert) funktioniert alles super!
kann man das irgendwie deaktivieren?


----------



## ParadiseCity (19. April 2004)

sorry, hat sich schon erledigt, habs in einem anderen thread gefunden..... :-(


----------

